# Amazon Bideli PID question



## WEJ (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi all, I've got an Amazon Bideli 1kg roaster, with Yudian Pid's. How can I connect a datalogger/pc to them? Google hasn't been much help!

Thanks,


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Ask the people you bought it from?


----------



## WEJ (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I've asked Bella Barista, their suggestion was to subscribe to Cropster, and that they would help. Sensible suggestion, but Cropster's cheapest plan is around 79 euros/month. I was hoping that there would be a more cost effective option.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

I am now not sure what it is you are asking???

Do you need to know how to physically wire in the PIDs or obtain/record the data ?

If the electronics are all in place, then Artisan is free/voluntary payment. A couple more in the link below.

https://thinkingcoffee.wordpress.com/2014/11/20/coffee-software/

Also: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=alex.coffeeroasterpro


----------



## WEJ (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the links.

Yes, PID's are fitted, but need to know how to get the data from the PID's to a laptop (or iPad). I understand that the connectors at the back of the PID can be used to take a feed from them? I've been using a BlueTherm Duo with a Quest M3 and the Roastmaster app and would like the same functionality on the Amazon.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Find the manual for your PID online. You'll need a serial or usb connection. To get data to an iPad you'll need something that can communicate with your iPad between it and the pid, either over WiFi or Bluetooth, and an app or web app that can interpret this information. I assume you have the model number of your pid so you should be able to find the manual online. If you don't have a serial connection on your laptop/pc you can get a serial to usb connection.


----------



## WEJ (Apr 11, 2013)

That's great, thanks Rob, I'll try that.


----------

